# Lionel instruction manuals



## eljefe

Is there a good place to find instructions for various Lionel items? I'm mainly looking for Postwar era. The best option I've come up with so far is buying "Greenberg's Repair and Operating Manual for Lionel Trains, 1945-1969."


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

How did you miss Olsen's site? 

Olsen's Service & Repair Info

There's also the Lionel Supplements. Use the pull-down menu and get the whole set to #47.


----------



## T-Man

Did you read the sticky at the top of the O thread???

Online Postwar would be Olsen's. Greenberg has a good book. The best is the three volume set. Expensive. I don't think it is worth that much. Over 100 is too much.Parts dealers know thiere parts. You ask they supply. I used a blue book that went by various names. The latest is The complete Lionel Service Manual by K line

The original instructions are found on the service disc. 1953 and 57 were two extensive manuals. Another one that was in the forties. They cover transformer hooking up accessories and basic layout wiring. Much t like the basic 027 manual

Take a close look at the MPC era supplement 1-9. With that information not much is left. Lionel has all the manuals for the zw transformer and switches. Olsen has it too. I am a glutton for information but I have had no need to purchase a Greenberg set.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I have the original Greenberg book, but I've never felt the need to buy any of the others.


----------



## T-Man

Is that editted by Roger Carp? For under 20 it should be good. I was thinking of a three volume set published in 1984. E bay has a K line book for 30 now but Amazon has it for over 100!!!

Here is a link


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

The one I have is *Greenberg's Repair and Operating Manual for Lionel Trains, 1945-1969, Seventh Edition.*

I don't see any editor name, it's by *Kalmbach Books, © 1998.*


----------



## eljefe

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How did you miss Olsen's site?
> 
> Olsen's Service & Repair Info
> 
> There's also the Lionel Supplements. Use the pull-down menu and get the whole set to #47.


I've poked through Olsen's before and it seems to be repair guides. Do they have the instructions that actually came with the items originally?

Everything in the supplements seems to be Modern era. Am I missing something?


----------



## newB

I've been wondering the same thing...

I have some original instructions for the old 022 switch, 153C contactor and other components that I've never seen online. I'd be glad to scan them and post them for all to see.

Likewise, I'd love to see instructions for the old 313 bascule bridge and other stuff, even if it was only a scanned copy.

Barring any copyright problems, a library of lionel 'instructions' would be a neat tool for when we bring that 'thing' home from the train show and want to know how to use it.


----------



## inxy

For the hell of it just ran a search for "instructions, lionel 313 bascule bridge" and got: http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/71-9248-250.pdf so just alter you search for whatever you are looking for. I have found some other lionel instructions this way.

B


----------



## Big Ed

inxy said:


> For the hell of it just ran a search for "instructions, lionel 313 bascule bridge" and got: http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/71-9248-250.pdf so just alter you search for whatever you are looking for. I have found some other lionel instructions this way.
> 
> B



I found that too.
That is for the new 313 bridge Lionel put out, not the original one, I was going to check in my book to see if it was the same as the original bridge.

The wiring terminals are placed different on that one?

I don't know if he was talking about the original bridge or a new one?


----------



## newB

inxy said:


> For the hell of it just ran a search for "instructions, lionel 313 bascule bridge" and got: http://www.lionel.com/media/servicedocuments/71-9248-250.pdf so just alter you search for whatever you are looking for. I have found some other lionel instructions this way.
> 
> B


Thanks but I've seen those instructions. That is the new 313 bascule bridge.

The old 313 bridge is different. I know, I have one. But I don't have the original instructions.

And there are other items I'd like to see the instructions for, besides the bridge.

I imagine that other people have similar problems with their vintage stuff. Or am I wrong?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, perhaps you could be specific about some instructions you are looking for, and maybe we can be of more help.


----------



## T-Man

If I am desperate, my hobby shop has a manual. Otherwise, nothing is complete. If you search for the Holy grail of info those manuals run hundreds of dollars, if available, a three book set by Greenberg for service stations. I believe a picture is worth more than what any manual can offer. For now it's one problem at a time, our specialty.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Truthfully, it's rare that the stuff we're already posted doesn't answer most of the questions. For older PW stuff, the manual was pretty basic, and so was the equipment. Once I have it working right, I can normally operate it as well.


----------

